# first feeders eaten :)



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

saw one of my p's eat it's first pinky today.. chomped on it twice then swallowed it whole! i think my p's are a little bit on the non-agressive side though since i can stick my arm in the tank and they swim to the other side.. they also seem to be really friendly with eachother.. almost as if they like eachothers company.. can't wait till they get pissed off enough at my cichlids and eat them.. they are quite annoying.. lol

i added about 5 live plants to my tank today, i scattered them on one side of my tank along with some rock formations and left the other side open so they can have plenty of room to swim around.. is this a good idea or should i scatter them through the whole tank? they seem to be doing great though.. can't wait till they are fully adjusted to their new home









right now i am trying to picture my 15 x 15 bedroom in my apartment filled with fish tanks full of p's.. i love these guys


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You should check out my video of my room...it is completely full of tanks and I plan on getting more







My Webpage
How big are your piranha's and what size tank...how many?


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i have a 45 gallon w/ powerhead and undergravel filter currently, with 3, 4" - 5" RBP's.. got a good deal on the tank and the fish so i can't complain even though it's a little cramped.. i also have a nice little 10 gallon set up for my feeders.. i've only had these guys for like 2 days and i'd probably cry if anything happened to one because i'm so attached.. i tried checking out your website but it says it's a broken link


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry...heres the correct link My Webpage


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

WOW, nice set ups you have there.. my dream room


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, we plan on getting another 180 gallon tank...we have a 55 gallon thats empty and after I sell my turbo that I've never used on my car I'm gonna get a 240 gallon I hope.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

congratulations


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> WOW, nice set ups you have there.. my dream room


 Thanks for the compliments...just keep taking care of your piranha's and save up some cash and you'll be on your way to being a crazed piranha freak like me...you sound close already


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> my apartment filled with fish tanks full of p's.. i love these guys


who doesent want that i wish could be like rcrhis room is sweeeet looking


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Do your P's eat the feeders head?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

SonicDark said:


> Do your P's eat the feeders head?


 sometimes i think they do i dont find any the next day.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

would you happen to have any pictures you would like to share with us


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice batman pillow!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats man, hungry PS you have!


----------

